# canine caviar



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

My measuring cup says 236.6ml my 1/3 cup says 80 ml. It would depend on how stinky the poops are. Poop is stinky, but if it's just plain foul then I might. Course you have to know what foul is lol. It's funny that certain feeds no matter which dog smell the same coming out lol. Science diet smells pretty foul, and once after my MIL s bichon pooped I asked if she was feeding SD and she was lol. Not sure which variety you have but I never switched my toy and mini to an adult feed and they did fine. Many feeds now a days have all life stages formulas. Maybe try a different CC formula?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Recipe Unit Conversion Charts

I found this converter online - it gives Canadian and Australian, and I split the difference if I am unsure of the origin of the recipe or the measuring cups... 

The British can be converted here Cooking Conversion Calculator

One US cup comes out to about 236 ml. 

sarah


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi guys. Thanks for the advice on the cups. As for the poo, well I may give the CC adult feed a go as its for pups and adults too. How stinky? Well, there have been times I feel the desire to be anti-social and not pick it up. It's stinky!! Always have to hold my breathe. (I do love you Harry. I do. LOL)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Ha! I guess I'm a little skeptical, as my husband feels the same way about any poop, garbage, etc. LOL he will gag if he has to take out the trash or pick up poop, and he will hold his breath . I will come in get close take a big inhale of even rotting stuff, take a good look at him and call him a wuss lol! He just has a hypersensitive nose and I love to give him crap for it . Good luck with the other CC formulas!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh no. These are genuine stinkers!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

which formula are you feeding I have found the fish a little stinky compared to the venision good luck


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

poo lover said:


> which formula are you feeding I have found the fish a little stinky compared to the venision good luck


Harry is on the CC puppy feed but thanks for the tip on the fish feed. Will steer clear of that one. 

On another note, have noticed that more and more often Harry will do two poo stops during the usual walk. Poo one will be more solid, no more different than usual but for the fact there is less. Then a second poop that tends to be softer/mushy. The colour is the same so does not look like a blockage of old and new poo (sorry, it's getting descriptive). Is two poops during a short walk normal? This morning it was 20min walk and two poops

Ps the stinky poo happens during single poop and double poop incidence 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle does the two poop stop all the time and I have also noticed other dogs doing the same so I would not be worried about this. I would take it as a sign that his food is not agreeing with him if his poo is that stinky. I have no scientific basis for this belief. I would try a different food and see if there is a significant change in the stink factor.


----------

